# Herf pics on myspace



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey folks...I started a slide show on myspace for all the Herfs ive been to...
If you have herfed with me then your probably on the slide show..If you have a problem with your pic being on myspace then let me know and i'll take it off. Also if your a member add yourself to my site. If you have any pics you want to add send them to me and i'll add them. LMK..I still have more work to do on it but check it out..
http://www.myspace.com/theherfhouse


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice pics, well done...keep on herfin


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you must've just added some tunes.

ya bastage, i love Steel Pulse!! i was on there for about 5 minutes with no tunes, then wham... some sweet reggae comes on...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> you must've just added some tunes.
> 
> ya bastage, i love Steel Pulse!! i was on there for about 5 minutes with no tunes, then wham... some sweet reggae comes on...


its been on there sometimes it takes awhile to kick in..thats myspace for ya..1 day your pic will be on there.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Steel Pulse is the Shit! I thought I was the only one that liked them. Thats awesome.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

very nice job Freddie!! Myspace is fun to play around with isn't it? I didn't have my speakers on so I couldn't hear that music. Good job with the pics!


Tom is our friend too!!! :r :r We started to delete him but in this world, you need all the friends you can get so we kept him..


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

That's awesome bro! Me thinks you're on to something


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

myspace is blocked for us at work.....i guess I will have to check it out at home


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

awesome job man!!! .....but I dont see me in any of the border herf pics...did you chop me out?:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

backwoods said:


> awesome job man!!! .....but I dont see me in any of the border herf pics...did you chop me out?:r


There is a pic of you on there...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

backwoods said:


> awesome job man!!! .....but I dont see me in any of the border herf pics...did you chop me out?:r


your in there...send me some of your pics so i can post them


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

nice Freddy, very cool!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> your in there...send me some of your pics so i can post them


ooops...how could I miss my ugly mug?:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for putting that together.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

A great slide show, Freddy.
Now get yer a$$ out to San Diego so the S.H.I.T. crew can be a part of it, too!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> A great slide show, Freddy.
> Now get yer a$$ out to San Diego so the S.H.I.T. crew can be a part of it, too!!


thats the plan bro


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Very cool my Brother....and now, my tongue is truly infamous... :r


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Great pics Freddy. You've gotten to herf with some fine botls.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Very cool my Brother....and now, my tongue is truly infamous... :r


Yeah..Let me know when you finally find a bimbo to share that with...:r j/k those were some good times..i got more pics of you to post but im gonna do it in moderation and when the shack herf goes off there should be some really good ones..just bought a new camera too..


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Great job Freddy!! Can't wait to herf with ya sometime. Maybe LOLH this October????


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> Great job Freddy!! Can't wait to herf with ya sometime. Maybe LOLH this October????


That would be nice..Paul and I talked about that. Its hid Bday but he has to go to a wedding on the 7th...did the slide show work..? i just went on there and it was not working..if not check it again some time and I hope to add you on there some day..sucks your not going to the shack..


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Who's the ugly guy with me in the pic? :r .....Oh crap, its me....


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Updated with Shack Herf II pics..perfect song for those who werent there..*
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=26c61d6b-861a-4927-98b4-8cc3d40d33ae


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Outstanding job, Freddy.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Herf pics on myspace Updated with Shack Herf II*



cquon said:


> Outstanding job, Freddy.


Thanks Doyle


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Now I know why Tom joined CS. Poor guy needed someone other than good looking women to hang around.:r


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

nice, very cool


----------

